#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 龍族的天空 >  > [繪圖] 新來的~發張圖看看

## B.A

最近因為"同伴(冷風)"關係
跑到這來
真的是好地方
我以前是喜歡畫車啦
只是不知不覺 喜歡龍了
總之發張作品看看
幫忙修正((畢竟以前畫車的徒然喜歡畫龍不太習慣

這隻還沒有名子
大家幫忙給個名子



剛剛看到了翅膀出了很大的問題...((修改去...

----------


## 迷思

總覺得這張龍圖的風格十分簡單，
感覺還不錯。

如果要名字.....
瞬間想到的是:

奇伯亞

有點怪?
哇哈哈，名字拿去用我要抽服務費
(你眼前這隻是瘋子)

----------


## 影閻．冷風

奇伯亞?? 還不錯聽耶!
不過
我還以為是 他是銀灰色的的所以就等於"錫箔紙"????((這位也是瘋子?!請當作屁話!!

----------


## 阿翔

的確不會有很多獸回覆，大大要習慣一下喔XD
好啦我是開玩笑的，回正題吧~
不知道這隻是否大大的獸設呢？如果是的話就不用改名了，
叫「B.A」應該就可以了。*（或寫長寫）*
風格好簡單，但卻就畫得很好了~^^
要說翅膀的話龍的左翼應該要大一點，因為它更靠近我們。
名字的話就不要找我改了~XDD"
因為我也經常要找獸來幫我改自創獸的名
祝大大可以早日為他改個好名字喔~~^^

----------


## 雷德托爾

什麼不會很多獸回要習慣?! 
翔請不要亂教新龍==

大家發圖都會有個通病 *想趕快看到別獸的回覆*
其實並不是每隻獸隨時隨地都在電腦前
所以請發圖者別太著急 耐心的等等

如同翔所說的 如果這隻龍是你的獸設定的話
就用你的名稱命名吧

龍身上的角和圖騰
感覺得出繪者自己的風格
有呈現出身體的立體感
但身上其他不位的光影要再加強
另外...我很喜歡有明顯腹部的龍(炸

然後是透視問題
喜歡畫車的你 應該有收集許多車子的圖片或模型吧
那麼你在畫車時是否會找圖片或實物來參考呢?
畫龍就和畫車一樣 能有實物做參考是最好的
但是龍沒有統一的模樣
除了想像外 需要觀察別人的圖才能有個底子
不過以你第一次發圖 
不知道用什麼方式指導你會比較好
建議你多看看有關龍的圖案 
找出你覺得適合你繪圖風格的圖當參考
練習幾張 龍身體 翅膀 頭的不同角度在發上來 
方便針對你繪圖上的問題指導你改進

加油 期待能看到你更多的作品

----------


## 阿翔

對不起，我是開玩笑的，所以才用刪除線=.="
應該這樣說，觀看數是一定會比回文數少的不是嗎？
如果每隻看文的獸都回一次，
那麼大概會連作者也看不及和回不及吧…？=.="

如果大大喜歡帥氣的龍，可以找一些帥龍的圖片參考，
或找其實那些你喜歡的龍來參考著畫，
但切記不可以盜圖喔~這是很不應該的行為。
大大的風格較簡單，可以先參考一些難度不高的龍圖，
待熟習了先參考難度高的圖圖喔~希望對你有幫助^^

----------


## 影閻．冷風

啊黑你還真是遲頓 = =
描了邊 才發現翅膀畫錯
我認為你應該先完完全全的檢查過後再來描邊上色會比較好...
不然看你發現後的表情還蠻痛苦的((是我的話 可能會抓狂(?

----------


## B.A

嗯嗯~謝謝各位大大的回覆
不然我實在不知
剛開始哪裡下手
龍名有了
不就當別名吧
畢竟算是自己的獸設

----------


## 懶龍艾斯比那

嗯~感覺部分的線條有點僵硬
試著讓他圓滑點吧=w=?
陰影也可以試著表現出來會更有立體感
滿喜歡這隻龍的，眼神感覺很不錯

最後歡迎你的加入唷=w=
也期待畫出許多新作

----------


## B.A

> 嗯~感覺部分的線條有點僵硬
> 試著讓他圓滑點吧=w=?
> 陰影也可以試著表現出來會更有立體感
> 滿喜歡這隻龍的，眼神感覺很不錯
> 
> 最後歡迎你的加入唷=w=
> 也期待畫出許多新作


畢竟是用PHOTO IMPACT的線條工具畫的
雖然說可以畫弧線
只是愈到一些要尖的地方會變圓的= =

----------


## 戰龍　里昂

反正多練習一定會變好的，

你畫的龍好帥喔，銀色的鱗片和黑色的....圖案？(不知叫什麼(被殺

能畫到這樣的龍友，以後畫出來的圖一定會很炫的

----------


## 黑龍

> 最近因為"同伴(冷風)"關係
> 跑到這來
> 真的是好地方
> 
> 
> 剛剛看到了翅膀出了很大的問題...((修改去...



簡單又酷! NICE

這裡的確是個好地方 (菸
加油  你可以再畫出更好的圖

如果有新的作品可以在這分享給大家看喔!
這裡每個獸都是好獸 XD 
有問題也可以發問



---

話說我也看得出來翔是在開玩笑的  但似乎 在界線邊緣 (?

----------


## Dragonwolf

恩~畫得不錯呢  :Very Happy:  
尤其是頭
我特別喜歡牠頭上的角
不過翅膀真的有點怪
希望作者以後也繼續努力畫龍

----------

